# We have babies!!!!



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Our doe HiNote Foxi finally freshened with twin bucklings!!! We are so excited!!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I LOVE the spotted one!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Very cute! Absolutely love the moonspotted one!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

That moon spotted baby looks like a a keeper to me! Buck or doe?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

They are so cute love them both:stars:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you!!! We adore them. They are both bucklings. We aren't sure yet if we will keep one or not.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's a calico!!!! Too bad goats don't go by cat rules or you would have a little girl. Very very cute.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations. They're beautiful!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

HUGE Congrats from us  Who is the sire ??


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beauties!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you!!
Flat Rocks Buckingham is their sire. He is a Flat Rocks Gem son. Can't wait to see how these guys look as they grow. I will post more pictures once the weather is nicer around here.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you have pictures of mom and dad? I want to see what made that coloring


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sure... 
Here is the sire of these babies... Flat Rocks Buckingham


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

And this is the doe.. HiNote WH Foxi. (photo courtesy of Cypress Valley Dairy Goats)


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you!!! We adore them!!!


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

mhoward2 said:


> I LOVE the spotted one!!!


Cute


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> He's a calico!!!! Too bad goats don't go by cat rules or you would have a little girl. Very very cute.


Yhea


----------



## Smoosh (Sep 8, 2013)

The one on the left is so beautiful, I want him!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Me too! He is a gorgeous little buck..looks like a keeper


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Smoosh and Rusty! We are planning to keep him for now. He might be for sale in the future though.. (I would like a few babies from him first). Here are some pictures from this morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWWW! They are so CUTE!!! I love that little spotted boy...he is so unique!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Crossroads Boers!


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

Shotzy11 said:


> Thanks Smoosh and Rusty! We are planning to keep him for now. He might be for sale in the future though.. (I would like a few babies from him first). Here are some pictures from this morning.


Cute


----------

